# SNAP:US?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

has there been a thread started on this one yet?
So....for those of us old enough to remember that fateful day, when a thing called Google went public - and DIDN'T buy in because the early price shot up to a ridiculous $80 or something....
Is SNAP another chance? Or get out the ol' 3.5m-foot pole?
Comments from the CMF peanut gallery?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ yep, yep, good description for some around here.

*pea·nut gal·ler·y*
- a group of people who criticize someone, often by focusing on insignificant details.











As for SNAP - no comment.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Think you just witnessed a market peak. Smart money probably shorting the entire thing now. I mean the DOW up 2500 points and S&P up 500 points in 3 months and nothing has changed. And trump looks like he is stuck in the mud with his agenda.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Google had profits when it went public. So did Facebook - nearly $1B/year in 2010-11 which they have nearly grown to $10B in 6-7 years. Those $80 GOOG shares look good as their profit went similarly.

SNAP lost $400M last year. And will probably lose more this year. They now have $1.7B of cash to burn. They have no profits to reinvest.

For this privilege of owning a money burning company, whose sole material asset is a phone app, your shares have no votes whatsoever. Not even a dual-vote structure. I don't think the 10 foot pole is long enough here, unless there is a large torch at the end of it.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

It's amazing some of the companies that SNAP is worth more than now. i'm not sure there is a middle ground here.Buy it and you will either get rich or lose it all. I mean they stated in the ipo filing that they may never be profitable.What kind of a business model is that?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

if I'm readin' todays share price & volume correctly...it's now a $10 billion dollar company...?
who'da thunk???
I'm goin' ALL IN !!!


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Not it's around $31B .They only sold a portion of the company in this ipo.

http://www.cnbc.com/quotes/?symbol=snap


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

1999


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

I don't see how Snapchat makes money. I expect it to drop.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

We may be in a kind of stock market mania stage, were junk like this does very well until it turns down into the dust bin.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think we're in a stock mania phase. There can be huge (short term) games during times like this. Shiller PE above 29.

Notice, also, that google finance has been unresponsive in recent days and they occasionally replace their flash charts with static images to reduce the load on their server. The public is just hammering away with stock enthusiasm. Amazing to see that just 9 years is enough to make people forget about incredible pain and consequences of greed. I love seeing these cycles.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I think we're in a stock mania phase. There can be huge (short term) games during times like this. Shiller PE above 29.
> 
> Notice, also, that google finance has been unresponsive in recent days and they occasionally replace their flash charts with static images to reduce the load on their server. The public is just hammering away with stock enthusiasm. Amazing to see that just 9 years is enough to make people forget about incredible pain and consequences of greed. I love seeing these cycles.


ill be there with cash to pick up the pieces


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...i think there are some true words spoken above ^^^ ....


----------



## KevinWaterloo (Mar 5, 2015)

I am considering shorting the stock. I think that is a much safer play. Snap doesn't have the advertising base that Facebook has and no clear way of making money. They also compete directly with Instagram which has much more positive momentum and much deeper pockets. I'd be surprised if Snap doesn't eventually get picked up by another company for a tiny fraction of the current price. It might take a year though.


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone take a flyer on some puts to short this thing?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...so....here it is nearly a year later.SNAP is today at around $14 (from around $25 when it launched last year)
Reason i resurrect it today... At the gym today, I overheard a few of the 'younger generation' discussing something along the lines that they were spending more time on snapchat, now that facebook?? had changed their rules or something.. ( I dont use either, so i dont know what they're talkin' bout)
Far be it for me to invest on an overheard conversation around the water cooler...
But... I had a look at the charts of both companies. Facebook had a eerily similar graph after its initial launch; and look where it is now...
Could this be the time to take a nibble of SNAP.....? Comments?


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

I know my 15 year old never goes on FB...says its for "old people"...but his phone is buzzing all the time with snap chats or whatever they're called...lol
are they making any money yet?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Does SNAP make money? Facebook made $1 billion of net profit in the 12 months before they IPO'd. In the next year, they might make more than $20B after taxes. 

That's a rhetorical question of course. They don't make money. They'll make it up in volume though. Sigh. Just because kids use it, doesn't mean it makes money. And if it doesn't make money, you shouldn't invest. I don't see a path to them ever making anything, let alone billions.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(see my post #16 above)
Just checked back in today..the thing is at $18.66 (up 32% today!).....hmmm...woulda/coulda/shoulda again!!!


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

this is an also ran social media stock.
the big dogs in this space are now Facebook and Google.
even Twitter stock has underperformed those.
my guess is this stock will be like Go Pro....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

update:
whoa! Closed today at $20.75 (+ 6.69 +48%)!!


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

whoa! now the bag holders are only 15% down....
let me check in on Go Pro again...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

SixesAndSevens said:


> whoa! now the bag holders are only 15% down....


Wow, they'd be thrilled if they were only down 15%.

SNAP down 22% today to a new all time low. Overall, it's *now down 55% since it started trading* publicly in March 2017.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Wow, they'd be thrilled if they were only down 15%.
> 
> SNAP down 22% today to a new all time low. Overall, it's *now down 55% since it started trading* publicly in March 2017.


...i smell a buying opportunity.....


----------

